# Latest GPU-Z versions crashing on Windows XP



## Dave-H (Nov 19, 2019)

Just a heads up that there seems to be a problem now with GPU-Z on the XP side of my dual boot system.
It's always worked fine for years, and has been regularly updated, but when I recently updated to the latest version (2.27.0) I ran into a severe problem.
I had been using version 2.20.0 previously, and hadn't updated for quite a while.

I have two graphics cards fitted, an old ATI X600, and a more recent nVidia Quadro 2000.
I can use both on XP as there are drivers for both of them.
Now when I run GPU-Z, it defaults to the Quadro 2000, which is fine, but if I try to select the ATI X600, which is the card I'm using, the program immediately locks up and prevents the whole display updating properly.
It does display the data for the ATI card after a long delay, but is completely unresponsive, as is the rest of the desktop, until I forcibly kill it.

By process of elimination, this issue seems to have first appeared with version 2.23.0. Version 2.22.0 is fine, and doesn't have the problem.
Could it be something to do with the high DPI support which was added in 2.23.0?

All versions including the current one, are fine on the Windows 10 side of the machine, needless to say!
I thought this should be mentioned in case others with older systems run into the same problem.
Is this something that can be fixed, or should I just stick with 2.22.0?
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2019)

I will try to repro today, thanks for the detailed info


----------



## Dave-H (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2019)

Won't have time to look into this before Friday evening / weekend. Remind me if I forget


----------



## Dave-H (Nov 24, 2019)

Just a reminder!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 24, 2019)

Just a quick note:
All versions since  2.20 have had some sort of issue, either with legacy OS use or accurately reading legacy hardware info.
Folks that play at HWbot have stopped using anything over ver. 2.20 unless they're running W10.


----------



## Dave-H (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks, that's very interesting to hear!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2019)

Dave-H said:


> Just a reminder!


Sent you a private link to a test build



Mr.Scott said:


> Just a quick note:
> All versions since  2.20 have had some sort of issue, either with legacy OS use or accurately reading legacy hardware info.
> Folks that play at HWbot have stopped using anything over ver. 2.20 unless they're running W10.


Please send them over here to report the issues, I can't fix problems I'm not aware of


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 24, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Please send them over here to report the issues, I can't fix problems I'm not aware of


I understand and appreciate that. 
I will try. You know how it is though, people would rather cry about it than actually help fix it.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> I will try. You know how it is though, people would rather cry about it than actually help fix it.


Yeah, but then they shouldn't cry in the first place, takes them 10 seconds to report, and might be hours for me to fix, for free... so not the worst deal

Edit: Problem has been found & fixed, next public release will include these changes


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 24, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah, but then they shouldn't cry in the first place, takes them 10 seconds to report, and might be hours for me to fix, for free... so not the worst deal
> 
> Edit: Problem has been found & fixed, next public release will include these changes


I do not disagree with you at all............and thank you.


----------



## Naki (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a GIGABYTE Intel Dothan CPU (1 core, baby!  ) laptop here still running WinXP.  (512 MB of RAM)
Do you guys want me to test on that, please?

EDIT: No discrete GPUs on the laptop, though. All it has is some CPU or motherboard built-in, very old Intel graphics.
So, if issue happens with 2 cards, and/or ATI card present, maybe testing on this laptop won't help much.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2019)

Naki said:


> I have a GIGABYTE Intel Dothan CPU (1 core, baby!  ) laptop here still running WinXP.  (512 MB of RAM)
> Do you guys want me to test on that, please?


Of course


----------



## Naki (Nov 25, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Of course


Okay, I can test this a bit later today.  I will let you know how it works out.
No ATI or Nvidia card on this laptop, however.


----------



## Naki (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry for delay, we are in the middle of belated support system migration in our company, so very busy days right now. 
Works fine for me on WinXP - WinXP is latest SP3, but as I said, no AMD/ATI or Nvidia GPUs on this GIGABYTE laptop, just an integrated Intel GPU (I think this is mobo-integrated, as laptop is very old):







I quit and ran GPU-Z a few times to be sure it works - worked fine also. 
By the way, seems GPU-Z lacks info on this GPU somehow?! Can you guy(s) fix this? Lookup does not go anywhere correct too, just goes to main page of Techpowerup.
CPU is an Intel Pentium-M, 1 core.


----------

